# بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه (18)المؤمنون بالمسيح، هوية وعلامة المسيحي



## aymonded (26 فبراير 2013)

*تابع ثانياً: شرح معاني كلمة الإيمان*
*تابع شرح المعنى الثاني للإيمان: الأمانـــــــــــــة **πίστις*
*تابع: ثانياً العهد الجديد - (ب) المؤمنون بالمسيح؛ هوية وعلامة المسيحي الحقيقي*​ 



*ب – المؤمنون بالمسيح، طبيعة وهوية الإنسان المسيحي*
​قبل أن نتكلم عن المؤمنون بالمسيح وتعريفهم وما هي علامة المسيحي، ينبغي أن نعلم أننا هُنا في دراستنا لموضوع الإيمان ككل نتكلم عن طبيعة المسيحي وهويته الحقيقية، لأن إنسان لا يعرف هويته ليس له حاضر يحياه ولا مستقبل يتقدم نحوه، لذلك هذا الموضوع هو عبارة عن دعوة في الأساس لكل من يُدعى مسيحي لكي يرجع إلى ذاته، ويكتشفها، بل ويعيشها بقناعة كمؤمن حي بالمسيح القيامة والحياة، ليكون شاهداً لحقيقة يجهلها البعض بسبب فقدان الهويّة، ممّا أتاح الفرصة للآخرين أن يطالبوا المسيحية بالانسحاب من الوجود، لأنّها صارت أمامهم في حالة إفلاس، ولم يَعَدْ لديها ما تقدِّمه لإنسان هذا العصر سوى بعض الكلمات التي تُشابه – في مضمونها – الكلام الأخلاقي والأدبي والفكري الذي في المجتمع وبعض الأديان الأخرى، وأيضاً يرون أن بعض الكلمات بل والفقرات في الكتاب المقدس لا تتناسب مع هذا العصر وأحداثه المتلاحقة والسريعة، وبذلك عليها أن تُغلق كنائسها أو تحولها إلى متاحف، واضعةً كتابها المقدس مع المخطوطات الأثريّة، كسائر الكتب الأخرى التي طواها الزّمُن جانباً، لأن المسيحي الذي واجب عليه أن يُعبَّر عن الكتاب المقدس وحياة الإيمان هو نفسه في حالة اغتراب عن ذاته وليس له هوية سوى البطاقة الشخصية أو الاسم بأنه مسيحي، لكنه لا يعكس قوة الإنجيل في حياته، ولا يُظهر قوة الإيمان في واقعه العملي المُعاش، بل كل ما يُظهره فلسفة كلام أو كلمات من الكتاب المقدس لا يحيا منها شيئاً، بل ويتكلم عن إيمان نظري فكري ليس له مجال للتطبيق في الحياة اليومية تظهر قوة في حياته، لكن علينا أن نفهم طبيعة المسيحي كمؤمن بالمسيح، فمكتوب:


 [ وكان مؤمنون ينضمون للرب أكثر ] [ ينضمون إلى الرب بالإيمان ] (أعمال 5: 14)
 [ كن قدوة للمؤمنين: في الكلام، في التصرف، في المحبة، في الروح، في الإيمان، في الطهارة ] (1تيموثاوس 4: 12)
 والسؤال المطروح اليوم، أين قدوة المؤمن بالمسيح: في الكلام، في التصرف، في المحبة، في الروح، في الإيمان، في الطهارة !!!

في الواقع الإيماني الحي لو تعمقنا هُنا في شخصية المسيحي، نجده أولاً أنه يُعرَّف بأنه [مؤمن πιστεύοντες] ولكنه ليس مجرد مؤمن وانتهى الأمر عند هذا الحد، لأن الإيمان ليس نظرية أو فكرة أو مجرد قفرة في الظلام، بل هو مؤمن [منضم للرب joined] أو منضم للرب بالإيمان، والانضمام هُنا لا يعني مجرد الإضافة من الناحية العددية كما ترجمتها بعض النسخ الإنجليزية بكلمة added بل هي في الأساس تعني [ موصول أو متحد أو جنباً إلى جنب وهي تُعبِّر عن الالتصاق = united – tied – linked – attached – connected – integrated – joint – combined]، لأن الهدف هو الانضمام أي الإيمان للشركة والاتحاد بشخص الكلمة نفسه، أي يكون هو فيَّ وأنا فيه، به أحيا وأتحرك وأوجد، أحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيَّ، أي أنا والرب روح واحد [ وأما من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد ] (1كورنثوس 6: 17)؛ لذلك حينما تكلم الرسل عن هدف الكرازة و[ خبر الإيمان ] (غلاطية 3: 2)، تكلموا عن الشركة، هذه التي وضحها الرسول يوحنا قائلاً: [ الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به (خبر الإيمان)، (والهدف) لكي يكون لكم أيضاً شركة معنا (الانضمام) وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح (الالتصاق بالرب والدخول في شركة الثالوث بالمسيح) ] (1يوحنا 1: 3)
ولننتبه لهذه الآية التي تُعبِّر عن الانضمام في أعمال الرسل أتت في سياقها الخاص لتوضح موضوع الانضمام بشكل هام للغاية، لأن ليس كل من حب الإنجيل وصدق الرسل وأُعجب بالمسيحية واحترم رجالها وهاب قديسيها وعظمهم وفهم مقاصد الرب، استطاع الانضمام ودخل في الشركة، لذلك من الأهمية أن أكتب سياق الكلام كله لنفهم الموقف جيداً جداً:


 [ وجرت على أيدي الرسل آيات وعجائب كثيرة في الشعب وكان الجميع (جميع المؤمنون) بنفس واحدة في رواق سليمان. وأما الآخرون (الغير مؤمنين) فلم يكن أحد منهم يجسر أن يلتصق بهم لكن كان الشعب (مع أن الشعب كان) يُعظمهم. وكان مؤمنون ينضمون للرب أكثر (فقبلوا كلامه بفرح، واعتمدوا، وانضم في ذلك اليوم نحو ثلاثة آلاف نفس – أعمال 2: 41)، جماهير من رجال ونساء ] (أعمال 5: 12 – 14)
 عموماً نجد أن كلمة [مؤمنون] استُخدمت كثيراً في العهد الجديد، لوصف الذين اعترفوا بالمسيح رب الحياة أنه هو خلاصهم وحياتهم وبسبب إيمانهم به انضموا إلى الكنيسة ليحيوا حياة الشركة في أُلفة ومودة κνινωνία (والشركة قالها الرسول في أفسس وكورنثوس كالتالي: [ شركة ابنه ]، [ شركة الروح القدس ]،[ مشاركة في الإنجيل، إنجيل الخلاص وبشارته ]، [ شركة إيمان ]، و [ يمين الشركة ])، وطبعاً الشركة تكون وسط المؤمنون بالمسيح، أي أعضاء جسده من لحمه وعِظامه [ لأننا أعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه ] (أفسس 5: 30)، والشركة هي شركة النور: [ شاكرين الآب الذي أهلنا لشركة ميراث القديسين في النور ] (كولوسي 1: 12)، [ ولكن أن سلكنا في النور كما هو في النور فلنا شركة بعضنا مع بعض ودم يسوع المسيح ابنه يُطهرنا من كل خطية ] (1يوحنا 1: 7)

لذلك نرى بوضوح أن شرط الانضمام لجماعة المسيحيين هو أن يؤمن الإنسان بالرب يسوع [ فقالا له... آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلُّص أنت وأهل بيتك ] (أعمال 16: 31)، وبهذا الإيمان يدخل الإنسان في المسيحية ويًصبح مسيحي حقيقي، أي منتمي لشخص الرب يسوع نفسه، مسيح الله الذي طهر أدناس المسكونة بأوجاعه التي تحملها لأجل حبيبه الإنسان (أنظر إشعياء 53): [ فحدث أنهما اجتمعا في الكنيسة سنة كاملة وعَلَّمَا جمعاً غفيراً ودُعي التلاميذ مسيحيين في أنطاكية أولاً ] (أعمال 11: 26)
وهذا ما يُسمى عند الآباء الارتقاء لرتبة المؤمنين بعد التعليم لطالبي العِماد، لذلك نجد القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي يقول: [ يا لِعظمة الكرامة التي يمنحها الرب لكم برفعكم من مرتبة "طالبي العِماد" إلى رتبة "مؤمنين"، يوضح بولس الرسول ذلك عندما يقول: "أن الله الذي به دُعيتم إلى شركة ابنه يسوع المسيح هو أمين" (1كورنثوس 1: 9). يُدعى الله "أميناً" ، وأنتَ كذلك تُدعى "أميناً أو مؤمناً" فيا لعظمة الكرامة!
وكما أن الله يُدعى صالحاً وعادلاً وقديراً وخالق المسكونة، كذلك هو يُدعى "أميناً" فأعتبر إذن إلى أي كرامة رُفعت، إذ أصبحت شريكاً لله في نفس اللقب ]

ولذلك فعلينا أن نعي اليوم، أنه لا يكفي ابداً أن نركن على أننا مسيحيين حسب البطاقة في المجتمع الذي نعيش فيه، بل علينا أن نحيا بالإيمان عينه الذي عاش به المؤمنون عبر الأجيال [ ولكن بدون إيمان لا يُمكن إرضاؤه لأنه يجب أن الذي يأتي إلى الله يؤمن بأنه موجود وأنه يُجازي الذين يطلبونه ] (عبرانيين 11: 6)، فلفظة مؤمن ليست بالفظة التي نستهين بها، أو نأخذها لفظة عادية لأننا مسيحي المولد ولم نشعر بقوة هذه اللفظة ومعناها، لأن أغلبنا لم يحيا بها بعد حسب ملئ قوتها وفاعليتها من جهة عمل برّ الله في قلبنا، والمكتوب عنه: [ لأن فيه (في إنجيل المسيح قوة الله للخلاص) مُعلن برّ الله (بر الله بالإيمان بيسوع المسيح إلى كل وعلى كل الذين يؤمنون - رومية 3: 22) بإيمان لإيمان (حالة نمو وتقدم مستمر) كما هو مكتوب أما البار فبالإيمان يحيا (طلبة البار – الذي يحيا بالإيمان – تُقتدر كثيراً في فعلها - يعقوب 5: 16) ] (رومية 1: 17)

وكلمة مؤمن تدل أيضاً على تلاميذ المسيح، فمن يصير تلميذ حقيقي للمسيح هو الذي آمن به إيمان حي حقيقي، فصار تابعاً أميناً للمسيح وبذلك صار مقدس في الحق بالإيمان، أي Faithful in Christ مؤمن في المسيح: [ بولس رسول يسوع المسيح بمشيئة الله إلى القديسين الذين في أفسس والمؤمنين في المسيح يسوع ] (أفسس 1: 1)
وهذه التسميه تتضمن بلا شك، معنى الإخلاص والصدق، هاتان الصفتان المتلازمتان للمسيحي الحي بالإيمان كتلميذ لشخص ربنا يسوع، لأن من صار مسيحي يلتزم بهما ويحرص بشده على ممارستهما طبيعياً بحسب ما نال من نعمة التجديد، كخليقة جديدة في المسيح يسوع، لذلك مكتوب:
[ أخيراً ايها الإخوة، كل ما هو حق true، كل ما هو جليل honorable، كل ما هو عادل just، كل ما هو طاهر، كل ما هو مُسرّ، كل ما صيته حسن، إن كانت فضيلة، وإن كان مدح، ففي هذا افتكروا، وما تعلمتموه وتسلمتموه وسمعتموه ورأيتموه فيَّ، أفعلوا، وإله السلام يكون معكم ] (فيلبي 4: 8 – 9)، وهذا هو رد الفعل الطبيعي للإيمان، أن يطيع ويحيا متمثلاً بمن عاش الإنجيل كمسيحي أي تلميذ مُخلص للمسيح، اي إنسان أميناً على ما أخذ ونال في المسيح يسوع بروح الحياة الجديدة الذي أعتقه وحرره من سلطان الخطية والموت (أنظر رومية 8)، ولذلك مكتوب: [ أذكروا مُرشديكم الذين كلموكم بكلمة الله، أنظروا إلى نهاية سيرتهم فتمثلوا بإيمانهم ] (عبرانيين 13: 7)

وبذلك نجد أن هذه التسمية [مؤمن بالمسيح] تُعبِّر عن الأمانة، لأن الله أمين، وطبيعة من يؤمن به هو أن يكون أميناً لله بسبب دخوله في سرّ أمانة يسوع – التي شرحناها في العنوان السابق – فتنعكس الأمانة عليه وتكون منهج حياته مع الله، ولكي لا نغفل عن هذه الحقيقة نجد الكتاب يقول: [ كن أميناً إلى الموت فسأُعطيك إكليل الحياة ] (رؤيا 2: 10)، وهذه الأمانة يعطيها الرب يسوع مكان مُميز بين الوصايا التي يجب مراعاتها، لذلك وبخ اليهود بسبب عدم أمانتهم قائلاً:


 [ ويلٌ لكم أيها الكتبة والفريسيون المراؤون لأنكم تعشرون النعنع والشبث والكمون وتركتم أثقل الناموس (اي الالتزامات الأساسية): الحق والرحمة والإيمان (الأمانة – الاستقامة – العدل)، كان ينبغي أن تعملوا هذه ولا تتركوا تلك ] (متى 26: 26)
 فالأمانة تستدعي دائماً أن يتمسك الإنسان بجوهر وصية الله وأساس قاعدتها، ولا يتمسك بالحرف ويتخذ شكل الإيمان، فالله لا يُشمخ عليه ولا يهمه الشكل إنما جوهر الإيمان وأصالة معدنه، لذلك ينبغي أن يُعَبَّر الإنسان عن طاعته عملياً في واقعه المُعاش ليُظهر أمانته لوصية الله كثمرة إيمانه الحي...

ونجد أيضاً أن هذا الاسم [مؤمن بالمسيح] يُميز من يقودهم روح المسيح، الذي هو ذاته روح الآب، ويثمر فيهم: [ لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فأولئك هم ابناء الله ] (رومية 8: 14)، [ وأما ثمر الروح فهو: محبة، فرح، سلام، طول أناة، لطف، صلاح، إيمان ] (غلاطية 5: 22)
وطبعاً ولا سيما الرسل بل والخدام أيضاً في كل جيل: [ هكذا فليحسبنا الإنسان كخدام المسيح ووكلاء سرائر الله. ثم يسأل في الوكلاء لكي يوجد الإنسان أميناً ] (1كورنثوس 4: 1 – 2)، [ فقال الرب فمن هو الوكيل الأمين الحكيم الذي يُقيمه سيده على خدمه ليُعطيهم العلوفة (الطعام) في حينها ] (لوقا 12: 42)
ويقول الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس مُعلقاً: [ من يوجد أميناً ووكيلاً حكيماً فليستلم تدبير بيت الرب ليُعطي العلوفة في حينها (نصيبهم من الطعام)، الذي هو كلمة التعليم المُغذي لنفوسهم، أو القدوة العملية التي تُشكل حياتهم ]

ونجد أن الأمانة عند المسيحي الحقيقي تظهر في تفاصيل الحياة اليومية، ولكن بتلقائية، وذلك لأن لها باعث خاص ترتكز عليه كقاعدة، لأن الأمانة لها قاعدة ثابتة والتي هي المحرك الأساسي للسلوك بها:


 [ الأمين faithful في القليل أمين أيضاً في الكثير، والظالم unrighteous في القليل، ظالم أيضاً في الكثير، فأن لم تكونوا أمناء في مال الظلم فمن يأتمنكم will entrust على الحق true، وأن لم تكونوا أمناء في ما هو للغير فمن يُعطيكم ما هو لكم ] (لوقا 16: 10 – 12)
 لذلك لا نتعجب يا إخوتي، حينما نطلب كنوز الله الثمينة ولا تُعطى لنا، لأننا لم نكن أمناء فيما نلنا من الله، لذلك كثيراً ما لا يُستجاب لنا، وحتى ما عندنا أحياناً نجده يُأخذ منا لأننا نُهمل ونتكاسل ولا نوفي مطاليب الأمانة فيما أُعطى لنا: [ أنظروا ما تسمعون، بالكيل الذي به تكيلون يُكال لكم و يزاد لكم أيها السامعون. لأن من له سيعطى وأما من ليس له فالذي عنده سيؤخذ منه ] (مرقس 4: 24 و 25)؛ [ طوبى لعيونكم لأنها تبصر ولآذانكم لأنها تسمع. فإني الحق اقول لكم أن أنبياء وأبراراً كثيرين اشتهوا أن يروا ما أنتم ترون ولم يروا وأن يسمعوا ما أنتم تسمعون ولم يسمعوا ] (متى 13: 16و 17)
فللنظر يا إخوتي للنعمة التي نحن فيها مقيمون، لنُصحح مسار حياتنا ونؤمن إيمان حقيقي حي فعال يظهر في أمانتنا نحو عطية الله العظيمة والثمينة التي اشتهى الكثيرين أن يدخلوا فيها كما نحن لأننا نلنا ما لم يناله أحد، ووصل لنا التعليم بسهولة تامة وليس كما كان في القديم... 

عموماً الأمانة لا تأتي من فراغ، بل يوجد لها أساس راسخ جوهري يولدها دائماً، وهو المحبة، لأن المحبة هي الدافع والمحرك والمولد (الدينامو) الأساسي للسلوك بالأمانة، والأمانة هي الدليل القاطع والواضح على المحبة الحقيقية، ويوضح الرب ذلك في قوله: [ أثبتوا – remain, abide بمعنى يُقيم، يبقى ثابتاً أو مخلصاً والمعنى يحمل الاستقرار والرسوخ – في محبتي، كما أني أنا قد حفظت وصايا أبي وأثبت (بإخلاص وأمانه طبيعية) في محبته ] (يوحنا 15: 9و 10)
ونجد أن القديس يوحنا يؤكد على معنى المحبة، إذ أنه يوضح أنها ليست مجرد محبة عاطفية تتحرك بالمشاعر فقط بدون إظهارها في السلوك العملي، مثلما نجد الذي يتكلم عن آلام المخلص ويمكن أن يبكي وبشدة ويتأمل فيها ويصور بشاعتها إلى أن يُبكي الناس أيضاً، أو من يتوجع على آلام البشرية ويحزن بشدة ويتكلم عن مآسيهم، ولكن في النهاية حينما يزول المُؤثر وتقف العاطفة ينتهي الأمر بالبرودة، ويشتكي الكثيرين في أن محبتهم بردت، مع أنها ليست محبة بل مجرد إحساس نفسي عاطفي لم يرتقي لمستوى المحبة الحقيقي على أرض الواقع:


 [ فرحت جداً لأني وجدت من أولادك بعضاً سالكين في الحق كما أخذنا وصية من الآب، والآن أطلب منك يا كيريه لا كأني أكتب إليكِ وصية جديدة بل التي كانت عندنا من البدء لأن يُحب بعضنا بعضاً ] (2يوحنا 4 – 5)، ولكنه يستطرد الكلام ليوضح المعنى الحقيقي للمحبة: [ وهذه هي المحبة أن *نسلك *بحسب وصاياه ] (2 يوحنا 6)
 فيا إخوتي، أن نثبت في محبة المسيح، ليس معناها الجانب العاطفي والحديث عن آلامه الخلاصية وفعل محبته – رغم أهميته جداً – وقد تُبكينا بشدة، بل معناها أن نُصدق دعوته الشخصية لنا ونقبلها داخلنا ونحيا بمقتضاها، والحياة بها هي عبارة عن طاعة الإيمان: [ الذي به لأجل اسمه قبلنا نعمة ورسالة لإطاعة الإيمان في جميع الأمم؛ لكن ليس الجميع قد أطاعوا الإنجيل لأن إشعياء يقول يا رب من صدق خبرنا ] (رومية 1: 5؛ 10: 16)
وطاعة الإيمان تظهر في طاعة الوصية [ الذي عنده وصاياي ويحفظها فهو الذي يحبني والذي يحبني يحبه أبي وأنا أُحبه وأُظهر له ذاتي ] (يوحنا 14: 21)؛ والوصية تحمل قوة تنفيذها سراً، وتكشف معناها للجاهل وتفتح عين الأعمى [ ناموس الرب كامل يرد النفس. شهادات الرب صادقة تصير الجاهل حكيماً ] (مزمور 19: 7)، فوصية مسيح الله القدوس تُؤخذ ولا تُدرس، وتُقبل ولا تُفحص، فإذا أُخذت وقُبلت كما هي على أساس انها نُطق من نُحب فهي تكشف أعماقها وتظهر أسرارها لمن يبقى أميناً لها [ طوبى للذين يسمعون كلام الله و يحفظونه ] (لوقا 11: 28)
وعلينا أن ندرك تمام الإدراك، أن الذي يشرح الوصية ويُفسر معناها دون أن يختبرها ويتذوق قوتها ويعيش بها ويحيا، ويكون أميناً في تنفيذها، فهو مثل من يرسم ويشرح الماء ويصوره على الحائط للعطشان ويقول له إن هذا هو الماء، وبذلك يخدع نفسه كما الآخرين ويوحي لهم بالارتواء ويظن أنه شرب وسقى الآخرين وأشبعهم، مع أنهم لا يدركون أنهم يتضورون عطشاً وقد اقتربوا من الهلاك بسبب الجفاف، وهذا ما يتصوره البعض على أنه يكفي أن يدرس ويفهم ويقدم المعرفة للآخرين ليكون مسيحي حقيقي وأميناً لعمل الله، مع أنه مكتوب: 


 [ يتعلمن في كل حين ولا يستطعن أن يقبلن إلى معرفة الحق أبداً ] (2تيموثاوس 3: 7)
 [ لا تكونوا مُعلمين كثيرين يا إخوتي عالمين أننا نأخذ دينونة أعظم... من هو حكيم وعالم بينكم فلير أعماله بالتصرف الحسن في وداعة الحكمة ] (يعقوب 3: 1)
  [ فمن نقض إحدى هذه الوصايا الصغرى وعلَّم الناس هكذا يُدعى أصغر في ملكوت السماوات، وأمَّا من عمل وعلَّم فهذا يُدعى عظيماً في ملكوت السماوات ] (متى 5: 19)
_________________​ في الجزء القادم سنُتابع ثانياً: (ب) المؤمنون بالمسيح والأمانة​


----------



## aymonded (26 فبراير 2013)

فهرس الموضوع للمتابعة:
  1 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد
  2 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان رأس الحياة
  3 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان العقائدي (1)
  4 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد - تابع الإيمان العقائدي (2)
  5 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -3- العمق الذي يعجز التعبير عنه
 6 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -4- كيف نفهم العقيدة
​ 7 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -5- موضوع الإيمان - معاني الكلمة
  8 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -6-  المعنى الأول: الثقة
  9 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (7) تابع شرح كلمة الإيمان أولاً الثقة Παρρησίαν
  10 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (8) الإيمان بالله ثقة بمحبته، وما هو عدو الإيمان
  11 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (9) الثقة والصلاة المتواضعة 
 12 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (10) الشك + علامات فاعلية الإيمان الحي والتخلص من الشك
 13 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (11) ثقة ويقين بفرح - الجزء الأخير من المعنى الأول
 14 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (12) المعنى الثاني: الأمانة πίστις​15 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (13) أمانة الله
16 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (14) تابع أمانة الله
17 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (15) أمانة الله الأساس الثابت لرجاء إسرائيل
18 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (16) أمانة الإنسان​ 19 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (17) أمانة يسوع​  20 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه (18)المؤمنون بالمسيح، هوية وعلامة المسيحي
21 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه (19) علامة المسيحي، الجزء الأخير من المعنى الثاني للإيمان​_____يتبع_____
​


----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع جدا
ربنا يكون معاك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 فبراير 2013)

في  تاريخ الكنيسة، استمد القديسون والشهداء من صليب المسيح المجيد القوة  ليبقوا أمناء لله حتى بذل ذواتهم. في الإيمان وجدوا القوة للتغلب على  ضعفهم وتخطي الشدائد
وكما يقول الرسول يوحنا
ومن ينتصر على العالم إلا  الذي يؤمن أن يسوع هو ابن الله
سلسله رائعة جدا ربنا يبارك عمل ايديك


----------



## aymonded (26 فبراير 2013)

أعاننا الله بربنا يسوع حتى نحيا في ملء قوة الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة
لنحيا تلاميذ حقيقيين نتبع يسوع إلى الجلجثه حاملين الصليب المُحيي
كونوا معافين في ملء النعمة وفرح الروح القدس آمين
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 فبراير 2013)

*ربنا يبارك حضرتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك
 لانك اكيد بتبذل مجهود جبارر
بجد شكرررا جدااا
سلام المسيح يكون معاك ☼
*


----------



## اليعازر (27 فبراير 2013)

مجهود رائع ...

ربنا يبارك تعبك.

.


----------



## aymonded (27 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يخليكم يا إخوتي، وفعلاً الموضوع بيحتاج مجهود جبار وبخاصة أحتاج صلاتكم لأجل مرضي الشديد
الذي يجعلني أتأخر في الكتابة التي تحتاج مجهود ووقت غير ضعف النظر اللي أصابني 
صلواتكم لأنها معونتي الخاصة كل وقت، كونوا معافين
​


----------



## AdmanTios (27 فبراير 2013)

*موضوع رائع أستاذي الحبيب

" نعم بالحق الأمانة لا تأتي من فراغ، نعم نؤمن بوجد أساسُها الراسخ
و هو المحبة لأنها هي الدافع الأساسي للسلوك بالأمانة لأن الله ذاتُه مُحب "

أيضاً : هو الصخر الكامل صنيعه. إن جميع سبله عدل. إله أمانة لا جور فيه.
صديق وعادل هو.................... التثنية ٣٢ : ٤

و علي الوعد الصادق أيضاً : كن أمينا إلى الموت فسُـأعطيك إكليل الحياة.
لأن تقديم كل أمانة صالحة تُزين تعاليم مُخلصنا الصالح في كل شئ .

خالص الشكر للدعوة بالمُشاركة أخي الغالي
و نوال بركة العمل و فرصة التأمُل بروعة الموضوع

رب المجد يُبارك بخدمتك و يُثمر بكل عمل صالح يُمجد أسمُه القدوس*


----------



## aymonded (27 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يخليك أخي الحبيب والعزيز في شخص ربنا يسوع
صلي من أجلي كثيراً جداً؛ كن معافي في نور النعمة وفرح الروح القدس آمين
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 فبراير 2013)

لذلك لا  نتعجب يا إخوتي، حينما نطلب كنوز الله الثمينة ولا تُعطى لنا، لأننا لم نكن  أمناء فيما نلنا من الله، لذلك كثيراً ما لا يُستجاب لنا، وحتى ما عندنا  أحياناً نجده يُأخذ منا لأننا نُهمل ونتكاسل ولا نوفي مطاليب الأمانة فيما  أُعطى لنا: [ أنظروا ما تسمعون، بالكيل الذي به تكيلون يُكال لكم و يزاد  لكم أيها السامعون. لأن من له سيعطى وأما من ليس له فالذي عنده سيؤخذ منه ]  (مرقس 4: 24 و 25)؛ [ طوبى لعيونكم لأنها تبصر ولآذانكم لأنها تسمع. فإني  الحق اقول لكم أن أنبياء وأبراراً كثيرين اشتهوا أن يروا ما أنتم ترون ولم  يروا وأن يسمعوا ما أنتم تسمعون ولم يسمعوا ] (متى 13: 16و 17)
فللنظر يا إخوتي للنعمة التي نحن فيها مقيمون، لنُصحح  مسار حياتنا ونؤمن إيمان حقيقي حي فعال يظهر في أمانتنا نحو عطية الله  العظيمة والثمينة التي اشتهى الكثيرين أن يدخلوا فيها كما نحن لأننا نلنا  ما لم يناله أحد، ووصل لنا التعليم بسهولة تامة وليس كما كان في القديم...


مرسي كتييييييييير ربنا يبارك خدمتك استاذي الغالي
يشفي حضرتك 
بشفاعه ام النور وكل القديسين

​


----------



## aymonded (28 فبراير 2013)

الله يخليكي وأشكرك على محبتك الحلوة في شخص ربنا المسيح يسوع
ولنُصلي دائماً بعضنا لأجل بعض، النعمة تغمر قلبك سلام دائم بمسرة
​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (28 فبراير 2013)

Well ayamonded as usual what is over com the warld our faith the whol Roman Impire came dwon after 200 years of strong Christian Marter faith well don


----------



## aymonded (28 فبراير 2013)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Well ayamonded as usual what is over com the warld our faith the whol Roman Impire came dwon after 200 years of strong Christian Marter faith well don



دائماً تعليقك مركز وفيه وعي خاص لا يفهمه سوى من يغوص فيه وعنده رؤية واضحة للتاريخ، لك مني تحية محبة لشخصك العزيز، كن معافي
​


----------



## سيمندرا (5 مارس 2013)

الدين المسيحي بحبه كتير كله تسامح


----------



## aymonded (5 مارس 2013)

ليملأ الله قلبك سلام ويهبك قوة معرفته في نور النعمة وفرح الرجاء الحي​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (6 مارس 2013)

You welcome ayamonded i m so pleased of your answer but i m so far from it.....!


----------



## aymonded (7 مارس 2013)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> You welcome ayamonded i m so pleased of your answer but i m so far from it.....!



وهبنا الله قوة حياة الإيمان حتى نكون كلنا في ملء النعمة مؤيدين بقوة الروح القدس الرب المُحيي؛ ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض حتى ننمو حسب مسرة مشيئة الله وقصده، كن معافي في قوة النعمة المُخلِّصة آمين​


----------



## سيمندرا (8 مارس 2013)

:new5:


----------



## aymonded (8 مارس 2013)

سيمندرا قال:


> :new5:



المسيح إلهنا الحي يملأ قلبك سلام 
ويهبنا كلنا معاً قوة حياة الإيمان في شركة المحبة في النور
​


----------



## أرزنا (8 مارس 2013)

سلام المسيح


----------



## aymonded (8 مارس 2013)

النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------

